# CLOSE-UP CONTEST!!



## AllQuills (Sep 19, 2008)

*Hedgie photo contest!!!*
I know there are already a few going on right now, but if you're not too busy trying to get pictures of your little one for the play time contest, get a close-up shot!  
The picture should be a cute close-up of a little hedgie face, tail, quills, toesies, etc. Be creative!
I will take up to 10 entrants. The deadline is October 31. Please, only ONE photo per person.
Good luck!


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

[attachment=0:yl0xgf31]red - 107.jpg[/attachment:yl0xgf31]


----------



## drowsydreamer (Aug 28, 2008)

[attachment=0:liad74sc]Turbo 065.jpg[/attachment:liad74sc]
This is Turbo saying "Hi mom!"


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

I call this the Mushroom shot! hehe


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

Jade being a silly little girl








-Zach


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

Btw, i'm not squeezing her, tho it kinda looks like it. My cute little baby Jade was just makin a funny face.


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

awwwwwww that has got to be one of the cutest pictures i've ever seen, iamdbf!


----------



## AllQuills (Sep 19, 2008)

Everyone has adorable pictures! Any more?


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

Mr. Grumpy-Pants right after a bath. He was none too pleased, let me tell you.


----------



## roseykrh (Aug 30, 2008)

aw man, i have like 3 or 4 really good close-up pics. I don't know how to choose. Can I post a few and let you guys choose which one should be my official entry?


----------



## hndspk (Aug 28, 2008)

It's a little bit blury, but it's still super cute


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

this is kinda a old pic, but its still cute! :mrgreen: also note that her ears are no longer dry like that anymore. 

http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff12 ... oseup2.jpg


----------



## roseykrh (Aug 30, 2008)

Did I get all the sweet potato off of my nose?


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

Haha yes, but you missed your chin


----------



## drowsydreamer (Aug 28, 2008)

Room for 2 more- if I counted correctly.


----------



## AllQuills (Sep 19, 2008)

Yes, room for 2 more. Roseykrh, hurry up and enter!


----------



## AllQuills (Sep 19, 2008)

Adorable pictures, everyone!


----------



## Luvin_Hedgies (Sep 1, 2008)

I'll enter my photos for fun!

Marty (my almost 2 year old boy):









Roxy (my sweet sweet girl that passed away):


----------



## AllQuills (Sep 19, 2008)

Cute, Luvin_Hedgies! Which one of those is being entered?


----------



## AllQuills (Sep 19, 2008)

We can have 1 more....


----------



## roseykrh (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm too sexy for my cage.


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

hehehe


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

r_k_chic47 said:


> awwwwwww that has got to be one of the cutest pictures i've ever seen, iamdbf!


Jade is flattered. Thank you! it took me a few days to say that cuz my internet was down for a while. well, i gave thanks now.


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

roseykrh said:


> aw man, i have like 3 or 4 really good close-up pics. I don't know how to choose. Can I post a few and let you guys choose which one should be my official entry?


I know how that is. i spent a while narrowing mine down. just have em side by side and eliminate the least good one of the group, then repeat until u have 1 left, whenever in the future u can't make up your mind on pics.


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

so, when do we get to vote? or see who wins?


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

make a poll.


----------

